# Doe bleat



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2017)

Some beautiful Carob from @barry richardson that had a couple cracks and got filled with turquoise and ebony tips. 

All CandC welcomed!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice work Cody. That ebony really compliments the carob.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks great Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice call Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looks great Cody!



Thanks man! I really love that Carob! 

Ps. I think your box will arrive first of the week.... Better sharpen your tools...


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Thanks man! I really love that Carob!
> 
> Ps. I think your box will arrive first of the week.... Better sharpen your tools...


I got it yesterday! I could swear I sent you a PM telling you, but it's not there, musta sent it to someone else Looks like a nice hunk of wood, itching to chuck it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol! Glad it arrived! 

Never know what's inside that brick of concrete.... I mean wood! 

Can't wait to see what comes of it! Its been cut for years and shouldn't be that wet. Plus any wet stuff I've cut of it doesn't move at all. Have fun with it man!


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 23, 2017)

Great looking call Cody.

That's a nice peice of wood.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 23, 2017)

That looks cool! 

Can I ask what you used to adhere the Ebony to the carob?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 24, 2017)

The100road said:


> That looks cool!
> 
> Can I ask what you used to adhere the Ebony to the carob?



Epoxy.


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 24, 2017)

That thing is purty! But the proof is always in the pudding... or in this case the bleat. How's the bleat? LOL. Seriously, excellent work and I love the ebony accent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

